# Looking for maltipoo breeders



## kellabella (25 d ago)

Hi! So I’m looking for reputable maltipoo breeders and thought this might be a good place to ask. 
There are lots of puppy breeders out there but it’s hard to know who you can trust. I have a 4yr old maltipoo and the breeder we purchased him from has increased her prices a lot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SM does not support mixed breeders so you may want to look someplace else. Sorry!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You've come to the wrong place. First, maltipoo is not a breed, it's a mixed breed dog. When I was growing up, people referred to mixes (that irresponsible breeders now charge thousands of dollars for) as mutts. Second, we do NOT support breeding of mixes or any other non-reputable breeding practices. 

If you are not picky about having a well-bred Maltese, please look for a dog through a rescue or shelter. I have two mixes adopted through rescue and they are wonderful dogs.


----------

